# General > Biodiversity >  Puffins in desguise.

## Phill

Out on the boat this afternoon, round by the old castle of Wick. I didn't spot this at the time (not that I'm that well up on birds anyway):



The original piccy looked like this:


Looking now it stands out like mad. But, why is the Puffin flying with Guillemots?

----------


## Even Chance

Nice pic Phill. Never seen Puffins flying with Guillemots afore!!

----------


## Phill

I really don't know enough about them. We're always keeping an eye out for them when on the water but I didn't spot this at the time, it was definitely flying with them as in similar position in the chain of shots I captured.

Maybe he's got a complex!

----------


## Kenn

Have often seen the 2 species fishing the same water but that's a brilliant capture to catch them flying together, do you think he was embarassed by his beak?

----------


## Seabird

I have the same type of picture taken off Burwick, it was taken from the ferry during the Orca watch. Safety in numbers comes to mind, not just pretty but clever are Puffins.

----------


## lorr_mun14

I found a dead puffin on Thurso beach last night, perhaps it was that one!!

----------

